# Raisin Oat Bran Muffins + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Nov 14, 2002)

RAISIN OAT BRAN MUFFINS
"Light and Easy Diabetes Cuisine" by Betty Marks

Yield: Makes 24 mini-muffins; 12 (2-Muffin) servings

-  1-1/4 cups oat bran
-  1/4 cup sunflower seeds
-  2 tablespoons raisins
-  1 teaspoon baking powder
-  1 tablespoon crystalline fructose
-  3/4 cup skim milk
-  1 egg, beaten
-  1 tablespoon walnut oil

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Coat 24 mini-muffin cups with
non-stick cooking spray.

In a medium-size bowl, combine oat bran, sunflower seeds,
raisins, baking powder and fructose. In another bowl, mix
together milk, egg and walnut oil; stir into dry ingredients.

Spoon batter into muffin cups and bake 15 minutes, until golden.

Nutritional Information Per Serving:  Calories: 86, Cholesterol: 23 mg, Carbohydrate: 11 g, Protein: 3 g, Sodium: 47 mg, Fat: 4 g  ++++  Diabetic Exchanges: 1 Starch/Bread


----------

